# Separation pay/benefits



## Loadmaster (6 Mar 2005)

Anyone know what the separation pay is per day now?


----------



## WATCHDOG-81 (7 Mar 2005)

$11.50/day


----------



## Loadmaster (8 Mar 2005)

Thanks for the info, 

Is it the same no matter what the distance is that you are away from your dependants?


----------



## DAA (8 Mar 2005)

I could be wrong but I thought SE was payable at the rate established for "incidental allowances" which at the moment is $17.30 per day as long as you are staying in Single Qtrs and provided with rations at the mess hall.


----------



## Calculator Jockey (8 Mar 2005)

When it comes to Separation Pay - it depends whether the mbr is receiving while on attach posting or on TD.

There is a difference between incidental entitlements to separation expense entitlements.

If the mbr is on TD the rate is $17.30/day for the first 30 days, after which it drops to $13.00/day regardless if mbr is in SQ or in commercial accommodations.

If the mbr is on attach posting/posting the current rate is $11.50/day living in SQ.

http://hr.dwan.dnd.ca/dgcb/dcba/engraph/ChangesToSEBenefits_e.asp?sidesection=2&sidecat=7

If there are no SQ available on attach posting/posting the below ref states what the entitlement is.

http://hr3.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dgcb/...ection=209.997&sidecat=26&Chapter=209#209.997

When in doubt, always ask your Unit Orderly Room clerks to your entitlements.


----------



## amos933 (19 Mar 2005)

As it stands, a married or common law member on course receives separation pay and is exempt from paying R&Q. A single member will in turn pay R&Q and gets no compensation for being away from home. 

I believe there is actually a change in the works where separation pay while no longer exist. Instead all members regardless will receive TD instead. This would make it fair across the board.

Like already mentioned talk to your OR for the latest scoop.


----------



## Zoomie (26 Mar 2005)

amos933 said:
			
		

> As it stands, a married or common law member on course receives separation pay and is exempt from paying R&Q. A single member will in turn pay R&Q and gets no compensation for being away from home.



A single member on course will not pay for his Quarters if he has shacks elsewhere or has a domicile at his posting.  S/he will have to pay for rations, because he does not have anyone at home eating food - thus there isn't double dipping of the pay cheque occurring.
That single member should also be receiving TD if the course that he is on is of sufficient length.


----------



## Daidalous (5 Oct 2005)

I know there was some change to the Separation pay for reg force.   I did a course in 2004,  the school  OR told us   Sep pay was cancelled for all domestic takings in Canada ie training not Operations.   Everyone  now gets  Sep pay added to there tour pay,  tax free  with a $10  increase.


----------



## Shadow Cat (5 Oct 2005)

My DH is in Borden right now on PAT and I am in Halifax and we are receiveing the $11.50 per day sep pay.


----------



## ocontrac (20 Feb 2008)

I am just wondering how separation pay works exactly.
My fiancé is in the forces and is currently posted to CFB Trenton. I've applied for ROTP and waiting to hear back on whether I've gotten in or not. My question is, When I'm in St. Jean doing basic, then in Ottawa at University, Will I be entitled to Separation pay?  I don't understand exactly how it works, so any info would be helpful.  Also what is the current going rate of sep. pay?


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Feb 2008)

Wow, 7 minutes from registration to first post.  You might want to try the search function.

If you are not married or common-law, you would probably not get separation pay.  Since your fiancé is posted to Trenton, why don't they go see their clerk and ask?  Only one of you would be entitled to separation pay and that's normally the one not residing at a residence with the DF&E (dependents, furniture and effects).


----------



## exgunnertdo (21 Feb 2008)

Separation pay does not apply in Canada any more (as of about a year and a half ago).  Separation pay is now for overseas deployments only.  In Canada, TD or IR apply.  

Exact applicability of TD/IR to ROTP civi university, I don't know, but you won't get Separation pay.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Feb 2008)

I still consider IR "separation" pay.


----------



## RCR Grunt (21 Feb 2008)

Reviving a necro thread.....

A couple questions regarding separation pay.  Wife is in CFSAL in Borden, I'm at CTC Gagetown on my DP3A Inf, F&E and the cats and Q are in Petawawa.  Wife is getting Sep pay, and I'm getting TD.  Is this right, or are we only entitled to one kind of pay per service couple?  This kind of concerns me, as I was handed a sizable claim on departure for course.

Second question.  Can a single parent who's child does not reside with them claim separation pay?  Say a mother has a child who lives with their grandmother, is she entitled to separation pay for being separated from a child that does not reside with them in the first place?  Is this member entitled to any sort of special allowances, such as TD or relief from paying rations and quarters?

Thanks in advance, and apologies for bringing a thread back from the grave... I used the search function and decided to post here instead of starting a new one.

Pro Patria!


----------



## Blakey (21 Feb 2008)

exgunnertdo said:
			
		

> Separation pay is now for overseas deployments only.


Ok, hold the phone here. I was told ( approx. 2 weeks ago) by our Coy clerk that there is no separation pay on tours anymore, reason given "everyone is separated from someone", my response "Ah, ok"  ???.

Now unless I'm reading your post wrong, your saying that separation pay is STILL given for overseas deployments?


----------



## exgunnertdo (21 Feb 2008)

I remember the CANFORGEN stating that separation pay (separation expense - SE - actually, I think) was for overseas, and TD would apply in Canada.  Didn't see anything changing that one though.  Might have missed it.  There is such an assortment of benefits when you go on tour, it's hard to keep track of what is what.


----------



## SupersonicMax (21 Feb 2008)

exgunnertdo said:
			
		

> I remember the CANFORGEN stating that separation pay (separation expense - SE - actually, I think) was for overseas, and TD would apply in Canada.  Didn't see anything changing that one though.  Might have missed it.  There is such an assortment of benefits when you go on tour, it's hard to keep track of what is what.


I do get SE every month and I'm in Canada...

Max


----------



## Blakey (22 Feb 2008)

I receive SE in Canada as well... :


----------



## exgunnertdo (22 Feb 2008)

OK - to clarify what I meant, prior to sometime in 2006, there was entitlement for separation expense, separation allowance, separation pay or whatever they called it then, if you were away on a course or tasking, separated from your dependants over a certain number of days.  Sometime in 06 there was a policy change and going away on course or tasking fell into the realm of TD, whether married or single.  Slightly less money for those with dependants.  I can't remember all of the details, but there was a change sometime around then.

Different scenario is being posted IR away from your DGH&E, to add to the confusion they still refer to that as SE.  But that's different from the course/tasking scenario.

I'm trying to find the CANFORGEN...If they wouldn't change policies but leave the terminology similar, we all wouldn't be so confused!


----------



## SupersonicMax (22 Feb 2008)

exgunnertdo said:
			
		

> OK - to clarify what I meant, prior to sometime in 2006, there was entitlement for separation expense, separation allowance, separation pay or whatever they called it then, if you were away on a course or tasking, separated from your dependants over a certain number of days.  Sometime in 06 there was a policy change and going away on course or tasking fell into the realm of TD, whether married or single.  Slightly less money for those with dependants.  I can't remember all of the details, but there was a change sometime around then.
> 
> *Different scenario is being posted IR away from your DGH&E, to add to the confusion they still refer to that as SE.  But that's different from the course/tasking scenario.*
> I'm trying to find the CANFORGEN...If they wouldn't change policies but leave the terminology similar, we all wouldn't be so confused!



I'm away on a course on a full posting... IR!  It is possible 

Max


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Feb 2008)

RCR Grunt,

As far as a single parent whose child does not reside with them, I don't think there is any basis to apply for separation pay.  The DCBA 3 Aide-Memoire, APPLICATION FOR TEMPORARY RELOCATION (TR) BENEFITS AND SEPARATION ALLOWANCE - (SA), states:
(Emphasis mine)

"I certify that I am married or I have a dependant as defined in the DCBA 3 Aide Memoire. There is no separation with intent, judicial or otherwise, in existence, and *that my dependants normally reside in the same household as myself* and move with me from one place of duty to another, and that *separation is due solely to service reasons*. I fully understand that fraudulent reporting of status shall result in recovery and/or charges under the NDA."

As far as you and your spouse being in different places, IIRC, you are correct in stating that you are only entitled to one type of pay.  Obviuously, only one member of a service couple can collect separation pay but if the other is sent on a course, then they would be entitled to TD.


----------



## PO2FinClk (22 Feb 2008)

exgunnertdo said:
			
		

> Separation pay is now for overseas deployments only.  In Canada, TD or IR apply.


As mentioned by Cataract Kid, there no longer exists Seperation Expense for overseas deployments, only for folks in Canada. The change for overseas entitlement occurred circa 2003 when they introduced, or separated, FSP and OPS FSP. OPS FSP was hiked by $200.00/Month to existing FSP level to offset Separation Expense and all personnel benefited from it. The premise to grant single pers the extra amount was that although not separated from a spouse or children, they were nonetheless separated from those close to them. 

DGCB 025 022010Z Sep 03 Para 11 "OP LIVING ALLOWANCE (OLA) CONSISTING OF SHELTER, MEAL AND LIVING ALLCES, REPLACES SEPARATION EXPENSE UNDER CBI 209.977. THE USD 4.00 PER DAY FORMERLY PAID ONLY TO MEMBERS WITH DEPENDANTS HAS BEEN INCORPORATED INTO THE INCREASE TO OPS FSP BY CAD 200 AS ANNOUNCED IN PARA 3 AND DGCB 023 SO THAT ALL DEPLOYED MEMBERS ARE TREATED EQUITABLY."  MFSI 10.3.01(4) mentions the removal of entitlement to Sep Exp for international deployments: "A member who is entitled to receive allowances and benefits under this section is not entitled to the allowances and benefits under CBI 209.997 - Separation Expense."

As for the remainder of Separation Allowance, the references stated within this thread detail it all. However note that more amendments are forthcoming where from the last I have been informed would see Sep Allow renamed to Temporary Relocation Allowance. 

However note that some single folk may be entitled to free R&Q on enrolment if they continue to be responsible to pay a dwelling, be it owning a house or an apartment until such a time as their HG&E are relocated at crown expense. DCBA 3-2 001 301442Z JAN 03 RECRUITS RETAINING ACCOMODATION VS LONG TERM STORAGE (LTS) was the ref to this effect but has recently been rescinded by DCBA. On that front at a recent DCBA brief they stated that a comprehensive policy and directive review was "scheduled" to be released by 01 Apr 08. The intended change was to include all of these policies and messages in "CDBI's" which would replace CBI's.



			
				RCR Grunt said:
			
		

> A couple questions regarding separation pay.  Wife is in CFSAL in Borden, I'm at CTC Gagetown on my DP3A Inf, F&E and the cats and Q are in Petawawa.  Wife is getting Sep pay, and I'm getting TD.  Is this right, or are we only entitled to one kind of pay per service couple?  This kind of concerns me, as I was handed a sizable claim on departure for course.



Question for your OR CLaim/R&D Section, but my current understanding is that yes it is correct as the 2 entitlements are mutually exclusive. If she goes on TD then the answer is no as she will get one over the other, but never both at the same time.



			
				RCR Grunt said:
			
		

> Can a single parent who's child does not reside with them claim separation pay?  Say a mother has a child who lives with their grandmother, is she entitled to separation pay for being separated from a child that does not reside with them in the first place?  Is this member entitled to any sort of special allowances, such as TD or relief from paying rations and quarters?


As the person is not responsible for that child, no entitlement other then LTA or Compassionate exist for this person.


----------



## ANyk0r4k (3 Feb 2009)

Hey all, I hope Im not tickin anyone off by resurecting a dead post. But my situation falls under this topic.
Let me lay it outfo ya:

My wife joined the military as of November of 2008. She went to St. Jean for her Basic training. She was told she would not be paying R&Q and would be recieving seperation expense.
I Transfered from the Reserves to the Reg Force on January 9th 2009. I was then told I would be going to Borden for my QL3 for the next 2 years or so. I was told I could place my F&E in storage but that I would not have access to it untill the end of my training. Upon arriving here I was told that Both myself and my wife would now be paying R&Q and that neither of us would be recieving separation expense because our F& was in long term storage. I've been told by numerous people that we don't get either free R&Q or Sep. But some people have been saying I should be receiving Sep.

Any help or info in this would be great, as my OR's don't seem too helpful.
Thanks.


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Feb 2009)

According to the DCBA Aide Memoire (emphasis mine):



> For a member to be eligible for Temporary Relocation they must be a member or the Regular or on Reserve Force Class “B” or “C” service *and meet all the following criteria*:
> 
> a. Dependant: *members must have a dependant that resides with them on a full time basis at the location of the member’s HG&E*;
> 
> ...



Since you do not meet all of the qualifications, in this case, a, b and possibly c., if DND is paying for the move of your F&E into LTS, you are probably not eligible for free R&Q or separation pay.


----------



## 4Feathers (3 Feb 2009)

The rules here need some serious review. Most of them were penned 20 years ago or more, and society and families have evolved since then. I would hope that someday everyone, married or not, would be entitled to the same benefits. Are we not discriminating based on marital status if not? Hey if you doubt me, parental leave is something new, it sure was not around when my kids were born, I got the afternoon off then back to work.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2009)

4Feathers said:
			
		

> The rules here need some serious review. Most of them were penned 20 years ago or more, and society and families have evolved since then. I would hope that someday everyone, married or not, would be entitled to the same benefits. Are we not discriminating based on marital status if not? Hey if you doubt me, parental leave is something new, it sure was not around when my kids were born, I got the afternoon off then back to work.



Don't even try bringing up that BS.  It is all Apples and Oranges and has been discused ad nausium in the CF and on this site.  You can not give equal benefits to people who are not equally deserving.    AND you should know better.


----------



## 4Feathers (3 Feb 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Don't even try bringing up that BS.  It is all Apples and Oranges and has been discused ad nausium in the CF and on this site.  You can not give equal benefits to people who are not equally deserving.    AND you should know better.



I hear you George, but my point should have been more clear. I am a single parent, and as a father, I have had to fight for any benefits I ever received while having custody of my kids, while married parents got theirs with no question. I have even been posted several times and refused move benefits for my kids, even though they were with me. My mistake for not being clear.


----------



## ANyk0r4k (3 Feb 2009)

I understand about not getting R&Q, but shouldn't there be some sort of compensation for being seperated from my spouse through military choice?


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2009)

I think we have all been placed in one of these positions once or twice in our careers.  Although some of the rules may seem unfair, they are for the most part fair and the best for all.  To make an exception for anyone, then would make these rules unfair.

In this case, the poster thought he was entitled to something, which when one looks at the criteria, he did not meet the definition.  Yes he is separated from his Service wife, but both are in training and living in quarters with their F&E in storage.  The CF is going to pay for the storage.  Neither is maintaining a residence, so there are no fees due there.  Free storage of F&E, and free R&Q is not fair to the remainder of the members serving.

I got caught with the NO Separation Allowance/NO IRP when my spouse took a job and moved into an apartment in the city two hours away.  The CF did not post me away from her.  We made the decision that her career required it and she moved.  It was not a result of the CF, but our own decision.  NO Separation Allowance entitlement.  Nor entitlement to IRP.  Two mortgages later...............................


Anyway......We must sometime come to grips with the personal decisions we and realize that we are not always entitled to compensation.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2009)

ANyk0r4k said:
			
		

> I understand about not getting R&Q, but shouldn't there be some sort of compensation for being seperated from my spouse through military choice?



No.  As was pointed out; you made a personal decision.  Your wife joined the CF and would have been entitled to separation allowance while separated from you and your home.  You made the personal decision to join the CF later and sold you home/gave up your apartment/whatever and put all your F&E into storage at Gov't expense.  Neither of you have a residence to maintain, utilities to pay for, all the other expenses of maintaining a residence, nor the location to return to on Leave.  You are basically asking for the best of both worlds.  Unfortunately, you are in the Training System, and until one of you takes your F&E out of storage and maintains a residence, you will both have to pay R&Q and neither would be collecting Separation Allowance..........Which brings up another point that an experienced Clerk can clarify..............Both Service members are not entitled to collect Separation Allowance at the same time; only one can, if I understand this correctly.


TIME for a Clerk to sort this out, not us Cbt Arms types.   ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Feb 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Both Service members are not entitled to collect Separation Allowance at the same time; only one can, if I understand this correctly.



You are correct, George, only one member gets SA, the one *not* at the primary residence with the F&E.  However, one can get SA and the other can get TD if they are on course (unless they are posted on course).  

Which leads me to this question:  ANyk0r4k, your QL3 course is two years?  ???  By that time, your wife may be trained and already posted somewhere.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Feb 2009)

4Feathers said:
			
		

> I hear you George, but my point should have been more clear. I am a single parent, and as a father, I have had to fight for any benefits I ever received while having custody of my kids, while married parents got theirs with no question. I have even been posted several times and refused move benefits for my kids, even though they were with me.



Being a single father myself, i have had no issue whatsoever WRT benefits.


----------



## ANyk0r4k (3 Feb 2009)

Ya, I went AVN, my Common Core start this month, but my Trades doesn't start untill September and runs for a year.
Well, it looks like Im pooched on this front I guess, thanks for all the input everyone.


----------



## CountDC (4 Feb 2009)

ANyk0r4k said:
			
		

> Hey all, I hope Im not tickin anyone off by resurecting a dead post. But my situation falls under this topic.
> Let me lay it outfo ya:
> 
> My wife joined the military as of November of 2008. She went to St. Jean for her Basic training. She was told she would not be paying R&Q and would be recieving seperation expense.
> ...



Just a slight correction to the storage part - you do have access to it if you are willing to pay the fee - usely around $50.


----------



## MasterInstructor (26 Nov 2009)

Hi All 

After searching for a while, I found a lot of posts about eligibility but no CURRENT information about rates. I also found out that it is called many different names and it is keep changing. Separation Pay, Separation Expense, Separation Allowance etc. 

Where can I find this information, What should I search for? I have been all over DND Chief Military Personnel Website but no luck. I just need to know the current and accurate term I guess. So I can search and find out.

Thanks


----------



## armyvern (26 Nov 2009)

That's because it's complicated ... and entirely dependant upon your personal situation and circumstances.

It's called Seperation Allowance ... and it may be paid at either the High Rate or the Low Rate; 

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/pd/rel-rei/aps-paa-2009/chapter-chapitre-11-eng.asp

Understand that the rates (amounts) also change. Those are determined by the Treasury Board ... here's a link to that particular Federal Department's refs for this:

http://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/pubs_pol/hrpubs/TBM_113/c-eng.asp

http://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/pubs_pol/hrpubs/TBM_113/td-dv01-eng.asp#Toc190491115
________________________________

If you believe that you are antitled to SA (at whatever rate), contact your R&D section at the base Orderly Room; they are the only ones who can determine your circumstances, an entitlement, and advise you of current applicable rates.

Can't figure out the above links? That is why they exist over there at R&D and they are the only ones who can investigate and action anything that you may be entitled to.


----------



## MasterInstructor (26 Nov 2009)

Thank you! I am not enrolled yet so thats why I can not ask R&D

cheers


----------



## armyvern (26 Nov 2009)

When/if you do enrol, ensure that you inform them of all your family circumstances and of house ownership etc. They will then need to compile all your details and determine if an entitlements exists and to what rate it would be applicable.

The rates then, will be different from the rates today ... I'm willing to put money on that.  8)


----------



## MasterInstructor (26 Nov 2009)

I was just trying to create a budget. I did apply so hopefully everything will go according to plan and I will be enrolled! I found out that high rate is 17.30 and Low is 13.00 that gives me an idea!


----------



## captloadie (26 Nov 2009)

Maybe you shouldn't plan a budget around any possible separation allowances just yet. I haven't done a search of the site, but if memory serves me right, you aren't considered separated from your family until after you are fully enrolled and on your first posting. Not surprisingly, many of the allowances (I won't use the word entitlements, because I hate that word) don't apply to new members who aren't fully trained. 

I could be wrong though, and I expect to be corrected by those more knowledgeable if I am


----------



## CountDC (26 Nov 2009)

http://hr3.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dgcb/dcba/pdf/Aide_Memoire08_e.pdf

Chapter 2 section 3 - now called TR.


----------



## kratz (26 Nov 2009)

captloadie's comment is dead on. Pay clerks will normally advise you to never include allowances when planning a budget. In many discussions on this site, there are many examples of members who become accustomed to those allowances, get posted or their circumstances change and *bang*, now they are sans allowances and still have bills to pay. Generally speaking, there is less stress for you and your family if you can fit your bills into your pay alone.


----------



## CountDC (26 Nov 2009)

??? Pay Clerk?? What's that?


----------



## George Wallace (26 Nov 2009)

Perhaps our compulsive topic starters, should research a bit more.  We have a great topic called "Entering the CF and YOUR Money.... "


----------



## kratz (26 Nov 2009)

CountDC said:
			
		

> ??? Pay Clerk?? What's that?



A rare breed of dinosaur. A few still haunt the flats.


----------



## Robodad (1 Dec 2009)

Anyone's Grunt said:
			
		

> Reviving a necro thread.....
> 
> Second question.  Can a single parent who's child does not reside with them claim separation pay?  Say a mother has a child who lives with their grandmother, is she entitled to separation pay for being separated from a child that *does not reside with them in the first place?*  Is this member entitled to any sort of special allowances, such as TD or relief from paying rations and quarters?



If the military didn't cause the separation, then why should the military compensate you for the separation?


----------



## RocqueOn (27 Feb 2011)

Reviving a dead thread here again folks, but here is the situation.

I am a NCdt that is about to graduate from RMC in May, and will likely be posted to Esquimalt (I have to complete MARS Ph III and Ph IV there). I live in town and therefore am being moved on a restricted posting with my F&E.  
My fiance is a Slt in Halifax. We are planning on getting married in late April. We have never been posted together, apart from when we met in Esquimalt a few years ago, which does not help our situation at all.

The college orderly room is telling me that being married will not change anything for me, including my posting (restricted/prohibited etc), recieving separation pay, and any other allowances for service couples. 
On the coast, my fiance is being told that we will recieve all the allowances including full separation pay.

Needless to say we are a little confused on this one, and could use any help (or refs to read!) to sort this out.

Cheers


----------



## armyvern (27 Feb 2011)

RocqueOn said:
			
		

> Reviving a dead thread here again folks, but here is the situation.
> 
> I am a NCdt that is about to graduate from RMC in May, and will likely be posted to Esquimalt (I have to complete MARS Ph III and Ph IV there). I live in town and therefore am being moved on a restricted posting with my F&E.
> My fiance is a Slt in Halifax. We are planning on getting married in late April. We have never been posted together, apart from when we met in Esquimalt a few years ago, which does not help our situation at all.
> ...



If you are married or Common-law *before* your COS date in Esquimault, then you are entitled to SE etc.

If that happens *after* your COS date, then no.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (27 Feb 2011)

What about if you were getting TD but now get nothing and are attach posted to Edm?   ;D


----------



## armyvern (27 Feb 2011)

Lone Wolf AT said:
			
		

> What about if you were getting TD but now get nothing and are attach posted to Edm?   ;D



You get diddly squat ... just like me ... but you knew that already.

How about that tie-line in the shacks and the common room with a TV because, remember, that is not in these shacks because you (used to) get allowances to pay for that stuff and phoning back home to your family once a week?? Ooooops - none of that either even though you are already paying for it at home ...

I can not wait until we are out of here!! 


 :blotto:


----------



## JonesCKevin (15 Nov 2012)

I started my regular force time and got posted away from my wife in Petawawa starting Feb. While on PAT there around may we couldn't keep the apartment due to cost so we moved her closer to family about 2 hours away. Fredericton to Moncton.  After getting some bad info I thought this would be okay.  Its now November and she still lives there. And clerks are telling me I am not eligible for SE because I moved her to Moncton.

Is there a way to make it so I am eligible for SE while she is in Moncton while I do my course and get posted. 

If not are they going to take SE benefit value from me as of May? If yes is there a way to prevent it?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 Nov 2012)

First thing I'd be asking for the is the ref to the CBIs or regulation that states this.  Not saying its true or false, but is the best way to get rid of doubt.


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Nov 2012)

This FAQ refers to a move for employment, but I would imagine the ruling is the same:



> My dependants have relocated (at my expense) to a location outside the geographical location of my former place of duty, for reasons of employment. When does my entitlement to separation expense cease?
> 
> The entitlement to separation expense ceases effective the earlier of:
> 
> ...



From: http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/ps/db-as/faq/se-faf-eng.asp


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 Nov 2012)

So, if your spouse, HG & E move before you get posted, at your cost, you don't qual for SE anymore?  Anyone care to explain the logic in this??  If you still maintain a residence, and are still seperated...whats the diff??


----------



## Skoubi (15 Nov 2012)

I have seen it happen before and because you moved her you are out of luck, you are going to lose all your SE. 
hope you are going to find a way around it
sorry


----------



## DAA (16 Nov 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> So, if your spouse, HG & E move before you get posted, at your cost, you don't qual for SE anymore?  Anyone care to explain the logic in this??  If you still maintain a residence, and are still seperated...whats the diff??



The difference is, it may impact on future relocation entitlements and or allowances/benefits.  If you relocated at your own expense and your benefits continue, then in effect DND/CF continue to be responsible for your DHG&E at the "new" location.  Which means that when and if you do relocate at "public expense" all costs are based on the new location, LTA would be claimable to the new location, etc.  Everything benefit wise in cases such as this are based on the concept of "former place of duty".


----------



## TCM621 (28 Nov 2012)

The reasoning for it is so that you can't move your family to your place of duty and still claim SE.  But like many things in the Military, once the rule is written the spirit of it is tossed and only the letter remains.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Nov 2012)

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> The reasoning for it is so that you can't move your family to your place of duty and still claim SE.  But like many things in the Military, once the rule is written the spirit of it is tossed and only the letter remains.



While I can see the reasoning there, why use such a wide brush?  It seems to me to be overkill.  Rather than deny everyone on a "they might do ABC" theory, wouldn't it be more fair to the member to deal with this on a 'case by case' basis?

- if mbr is doing it for valid reasons, and its not to POD or 'right next door' (that would be obvious, no?) then mbr continues to recieve benefits, *however* the mbr is responsible for any additional cost incurred, if any, upon posting that resulted because of the move of D GH and E while on probibited posting.  Example of a current practice in place that is similar is the Cost Comparion for mbr's proceeding on AP or TD who wish to use POMV.  

Wouldn't that make more sense, be fair to both the CF and the mbr?  This could be a legitimate QOL issue and therefore, IMO, merits consideration.


----------



## TCM621 (30 Nov 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> While I can see the reasoning there, why use such a wide brush?  It seems to me to be overkill.  Rather than deny everyone on a "they might do ABC" theory, wouldn't it be more fair to the member to deal with this on a 'case by case' basis?
> 
> - if mbr is doing it for valid reasons, and its not to POD or 'right next door' (that would be obvious, no?) then mbr continues to recieve benefits, *however* the mbr is responsible for any additional cost incurred, if any, upon posting that resulted because of the move of D GH and E while on probibited posting.  Example of a current practice in place that is similar is the Cost Comparion for mbr's proceeding on AP or TD who wish to use POMV.
> 
> Wouldn't that make more sense, be fair to both the CF and the mbr?  This could be a legitimate QOL issue and therefore, IMO, merits consideration.



No argument here. I have seen similar situations with 2 people recently. In both cases, they got the reply "It makes no sense but it is what it is". I even saw one situation where a mbr went to afganistan and his wife moved (on her expense) to live near her family for the duration and we had to fight to get her support from the local establishment because she was "owned" by gagetown not esquimalt.  Too many people have a box and if it doesn't fit neatly into the box it gets rejected.


----------



## JonesCKevin (2 Dec 2012)

Solution found. 

I am entitled to have my rent and food played for. 
As for canforgen says. Food will be gone for everyone as of 01 Feb 2013.

So I won't have to pay all back.. apparently the people who told me I may have to were not very good and the clerks trying to help me in Kingston are confused when I speak clearly. I say IR they say separation pay. I say benefits they say separation. So when I went to make a memo it all said separation. So the Mcpl was thinking only separation pay when I said benefits.. lots of miscommunication on their parts because they were trying to hit me with their proper terms. I blame them. The Mcpl blames them. Clerks... get your shit together.. just because you don't get in deep shit for clerical errors  doesn't mean it doesn't affect the soldier. I died a little everyday for 8 months because of this error one clerk started.

I am not entitled to separation pay which the clerk did stop in the first place. So they did do a good thing. I'm not saying all things they so is bad. But a lot of mistakes are basically a opps for them and a thank you for your mistake here $5k, my family doesn't need food anyway.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 Dec 2012)

JonesCKevin said:
			
		

> As for canforgen says. Food [rations at public expense] will may be gone for everyone as of 01 Feb 2013.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 Dec 2012)

I've heard a few things that make me think there are some clerks in Kingston who aren't perfectly clear on the new policies.


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Dec 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I've heard a few things that make me think there are some clerks in Kingston who aren't perfectly clear on the new policies.



I'm willing to bet there are clerks _everywhere_ who aren't clear on the new policies.   :nod:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (3 Dec 2012)

Not sure why...the CANFORGEN and follow on ones are simple to understand and... :blotto:


----------

